# Youtube test: is there a problem with embedding code



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

As per the "big boy" post with a request to embed the video into the MLS post....is it you tube or MLS or my computer:

Let's see which works....on my computer none are showing. I am using the same platform for video and production

Test #1 New video (old code) does have the www.youtube in code:


New video, new code test #2 (has www.youtube...) I normally have not used the new code in any prior video embedding





#3 Prior video that I know was successfully posted as per old code(has many thousand views with www.youtube in code:



http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../aff/11/aft/128653/postid/128653/Default.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We have a forum for just this kind of stuff, and there was a nice thread recently on this:


*http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx*

The last answer was right click on the video, select the embed code and it works.

Might be fixed by now.

Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

above done exactly as required and same thing happens. It looks ;like it trys to open but fails.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Art

If you Quote your recent reply, and after the quoted content displays in the editor's message content area. Cilck the HTML button located just below the lower-left corner of the message content area, then look at the code you'll see that the *http:* is not present, and that is why it isn't working.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 07:51 PM 
above done exactly as required and same thing happens. It looks ;like it trys to open but fails.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 07:50 PM


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 09 Jul 2013 12:01 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 07:50 PM


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

INTERESTING.... as per Greg I went to the "bug forum" and tried the video code...it worked there!
Both by copy and paste and embed in the youtube icon

NOW explain why it is working NOW and not in the prior attempts....some computer expert might be able to explain it to me and others













Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Jul 2013 07:21 PM 





We have a forum for just this kind of stuff, and there was a nice thread recently on this:


*http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx*

The last answer was right click on the video, select the embed code and it works.

Might be fixed by now.

Greg



Here is following those directions (which is the same as the code without old embed code) let's see if it works....someone might be able to see the video:




Greg
Here is the code: 

I can see the video in my post prior to submittal but once submitted no visual


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 07:50 PM 
All I did to Art's quoted content above was edit the existing code and add the http: back in where it belongs.









And Charles; in your reply posted 09 Jul 2013 06:29 AM, I see all four video images (i.e. two in quoted content and two that you included).


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 09 Jul 2013 08:30 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 07:50 PM 
All I did to Art's quoted content above was edit the existing code and add the http: back in where it belongs.









And Charles; in your reply posted 09 Jul 2013 06:29 AM, I see all four video images (i.e. two in quoted content and two that you included).
Okay now for me the dummy. how do you edit existing code and add the http: You can PM me if it is easier to explain


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Art, you are making my head hurt with all that blank space!









I think you need to be a first class member to have the advanced editor. The function to edit the HTML "source code" may only be there. 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 09 Jul 2013 09:47 AM 
Okay now for me the dummy. how do you edit existing code and add the http: You can PM me if it is easier to explain
Art

You are no dummy.









Try the following steps.

 *Quote* your *reply* dated *08 Jul 2013 07:50 PM*, where you got the *Page not found* error.
 After the MLS editor page displays, *wait* for the *quoted content to display* in the message content area.
 Click the *HTML* button, located just below the lower-left corner of the message content area.
 When the screen refreshes you'll see all of the HTML code.
 If using the *HTML iframe code*.
 Locate the *src=""* attribute.
 Add back the *http:* in front of the existing src="//www.youtube.com/embed/SCSviIthyxk?list=PLF6A3DFFC72CF5FDF"
 Lastly, *click* the *Submit* button.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Test conducted using MS/Internet Explorer v9

As an MLS 1st Class Member. 
Test 1: Using YouTube provided HTML *iframe* code as is, and using the MLS editor's *Embed a YouTube video* tool.




Test 2: Using YouTube provided HTML *iframe* code, but adding back the *http:* to the beginning of the *src=""* attribute value in the MLS editor's *Embed a YouTube video* tool.




Test 3: Using *old style* YouTube provided *HTML object/embed* code as-is, and using the MLS editor's *Embed a YouTube video* tool.




Test 4: Using *old style* YouTube provided *HTML object/embed* code, using the MLS editor's *Embed a YouTube video* tool, but adding the http: to the beginning of;
[*] object/param name="Movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/FtC_Ll38DOI
[*] embed/src="//www.youtube.com/v/FtC_Ll38DOI 
[/list] 


As a Standard MLS member, and pasting the provided YouTube HTML code.
Test 5: Using YouTube provided HTML iframe code as is, and pasting the code into the message content area with editor in Normal View mode, and clicking the Submit button.




Test 6: Using YouTube provided HTML iframe code, but adding back the http: to the beginning of the src="" attribute value after pasting the code into the message content area with editor in Normal View mode, and clicking the Submit button.




Test 7: Using old style YouTube provided HTML object/embed code as-is, and pasting the code into the message content area with editor in Normal View mode, and clicking the Submit button.




Test 8: Using old style YouTube provided HTML object/embed code, but adding back the http: to the beginning of the object/param name="movie" value="" and embed/src="" attribute values, after pasting the code into the message content area with editor in Normal View mode, and clicking the Submit button.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Ft...ram> name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09 Jul 2013 10:03 AM 
Art, you are making my head hurt! 

I think you need to be a first class member to have the advanced editor. The function to edit the HTML "source code" may only be there. 

Greg I have been a first class member for a number of years Greg, but when you have been using a system for a number of years and they change the format on you , it makes it difficult. If it makes your head hurt dont read it. I am 78 years old and have a hrd time understanding some of the is stuff.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

The question remains, why is it necessary for us to do all this editing? Seems that either youtube cut and paste into the youtube icon worked until recently. What is causing this to occur in both the old and new coding? This morning when I did my test the right click copy and paste into the body of the message worked but was not evident until I went back to the post for an update to indicate the attempt had not worked?
It is confusing and frustration as the view of videos are now a main aspect of posting. I see that Bob tried a post on July 4 NJLS steam up- using new code and did not work.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 09 Jul 2013 10:45 AM 
_{snip...}_ *I have been a first class member for a number of years* Greg, but when you have been using a system for a number of years and they change the format on you , it makes it difficult. If it makes your head hurt don't read it. I am 78 years old and have a hard time understanding some of the is stuff.
Art

If as you say, you are a MLS 1st class member. Then there is something amiss because it doesn't show as such in your information in the Reply - Author Column of your posted replies. It shows you as a MLS Standard member. That may be the cause of the *change of format* of which you speak. Maybe you should send Shad a PM or eMail and get things straightened out.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had trouble over the weekend posting a video too...I'll try it again here:



this is just inserting the old embed code in the "you-tube" button in the editor...well see what happens when I hit submit....
...EDIT: it gave a blank screen. I found a place where I could edit the HTML (button on the bottom) and I inserted "http:" into the address of the youtube address"embed scr="" The youtube embed code is lacking the "http:" so it looks like a YouTube issue!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

_1280 x 720 is way too big to fit the forum pages. I resized it to 800 x 450. Mod. _


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I was successful in getting video to upload. Thanks for your help. Just alittle tricky but works.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 09 Jul 2013 10:55 AM 
Steve

The question remains, why is it necessary for us to do all this editing? Seems that either youtube cut and paste into the youtube icon worked until recently. What is causing this to occur in both the old and new coding? This morning when I did my test the right click copy and paste into the body of the message worked but was not evident until I went back to the post for an update to indicate the attempt had not worked?
It is confusing and frustration as the view of videos are now a main aspect of posting. I see that Bob tried a post on July 4 NJLS steam up- using new code and did not work.
Charles

The answer remains the same, YouTube made the change to the HTML code they are providing, and as far as I know starting a URL with // does not comply with the generally accepted Internet standards. So if you want your posting of your YouTube videos to be reliable then you'll need to do the editing of the HTML code. Wish I had a more acceptable answer







, but I have no control over what YouTube does, nor do I have the ability to change anything in the MLS software, and I'm not sure that the problem can be corrected on the MLS end. I can only relate what I've found to correct the problem and make it work.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 09 Jul 2013 11:17 AM 
Looks like I was successful in getting video to upload. Thanks for your help. Just alittle tricky but works. Way to go Art.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve--

I see what you found too, thanks for the help. Perhaps YouTube will fix it or perhaps we need to tell them about the problem but I don't know how to do that!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, Eric and others interested


Here is the official help in sharing youtube videos:



There are two styles of embed codes that are available for YouTube videos.
[*]*New embed code:* This code begins with "


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Greg,Guess I am not a first class member. BTW what does it tske.

Art


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles

I think what you posted will make more sense displayed this way.







Additionally, there are some YouTube videos channels that do not make available the old style HTML object/embed code (e.g. Art's YouTube channel).

Excerpt from YouTube Help Page: Embed videos and playlists - Use Old Embed Code[/b] 


There are two styles of embed codes that are available for YouTube videos.
 [*]*New embed code:* This code begins with "< iframe..."
and supports both Flash and HTML5 video[/b][*]*Old embed code:* This code begins with "< object..."
and only support Flash. [/list] 

Some sites only support the old embed code, so if a site rejects the new embed code, check the* Use old embed code* option under the embed code, which will generate a code that begins with “< object...”


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you might have been a first class member, but if you are currently a first class member, it shows on your avatar "area"... so like Steve said, it does not show up. 

Thus I inferred that you were not a first class member. I was trying to be helpful, i.e. my understanding is that you would have NO way to see the little HTML button at the bottom of the editor window.

I'm likewise frustrated by the inconvenience, as you can see I started the other thread. 

Regards, Greg 
Posted By gibs035 on 09 Jul 2013 10:45 AM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09 Jul 2013 10:03 AM 
Art, you are making my head hurt! 

I think you need to be a first class member to have the advanced editor. The function to edit the HTML "source code" may only be there. 

Greg I have been a first class member for a number of years Greg, but when you have been using a system for a number of years and they change the format on you , it makes it difficult. If it makes your head hurt dont read it. I am 78 years old and have a hrd time understanding some of the is stuff.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I had failed to renew. That has been taken care of.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, I think the advanced editor alone is worth it... makes it a lot easier to compensate for Youtube "crazy stuff". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, I've read through this whole thread and still I don't see a clear set of instructions to embed a you tube video.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to youtube... look at the video... right click on the movie itself.... copy embed code... come back to mls window, in the editor click the youtube icon... right click and past the code... done.. 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to youtube... look at the video... right click on the movie itself.... copy embed code... come back to mls window, in the editor click the youtube icon... right click and past the code... done.. 
You forgot to add that you need to edit the old embed code to insert the "*http:*" before clicking the "Insert" button. 

iframe width="560" height="315" src="http:[/b]//www.youtube.com/embed/3xN1fnmAsiQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 11 Jul 2013 07:54 PM 
So, I've read through this whole thread and still I don't see a clear set of instructions to embed a you tube video. Randy

In this topic my posted reply dated 09 Jul 2013 10:37 AM the 16th posted reply.
[*] In *Test #2*, it states that if you are a *1st Class member* using the MLS editor's *Embed a YouTube video* tool and using the newer YouTube *iframe HTML code* you need to add the *http:* back into the *src=""* attribute URL value. Prior to clicking the *Insert* button in the *Embed a YouTube video* dialog.

[*] In *Test #4*, it states that if you are a *1st Class member* using the MLS editors *Embed a YouTube video* tool, and using the old style YouTube *object/embed HTML code* you need to add the *http:* back to the two places listed below. Prior to clicking *Insert* button in the *Embed a YouTube video* dialog.
[*] *object/param* name="Movie" value="http:[/b]//www.youtube.com/v/FtC_Ll38DOI
[*] *embed/src*="*http:*//www.mylargescale.com//www.youtube.com/v/FtC_Ll38DOI

[/list][/list]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve 

Now, why not put your info in the Beginners forum and make it a sticky so it might stay at the top so it can be found easily. 

Randy


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 12 Jul 2013 08:27 AM 
Thanks Steve 

Now, why not put your info in the Beginners forum and make it a sticky so it might stay at the top so it can be found easily. 

Randy 

And keep the sentences SHORT so that if someone sticks an over wide image in the thread we don't have to scroll sideways to read it and so that concepts come in MINI bites to understand and don't skip steps or refer back to some previous step by saying what should have been done then and don't make the sentences run on and on and on and on without punctuation orletthewordsallruntogether. And spellcheck and grandma check it two bee shore you are using the correctest woids for the proposes. There is nothing worse that us idiots that blather on and on with information that is useless in the context and distracting to the point of the posting... err ah... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why not post a redirect to the proper forum instead of dumping in in the Catch-all Beginners Forum under some cute non descriptive title .. ie: Does this only happen to me? 
The Subject of this thread is better than most. 

John


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to belabour the subject, but I have found that you can edit the youtube video before it leaves the youtube site by editing and adding http: then do the copy and paste 

thing. Thought it might be a little easier..
BTW, sorry about the full screen. I had not noticed I had large screen setup. I have reduced size.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> Q16. How do I embed YouTube videos into my replies?[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, we called it RTFM at Hewlett Packard. 

Greg


----------

